# Wednesday music



## ferny (Jan 31, 2007)

Wed-nes-day. I like that word. 


Right, Wednesdays are boring so how about this. You come along and post a link to some music. Just one link and only on Wednesdays (are you reading this as Wed-nes-day now?) in hope that it gives people times to look over your song so you don't get missed.

Only links to places like youtube or the bands site. Nothing you've uploaded yourself unless you own the copyright, obviously. And perhaps a couple of words as to why you're sharing it. Old, new, whatever. Anything you feel like showing us.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-FZ2eIM9yQ]Jamie T - Calm Down Dearest[/ame]
I thought it was a load of rubbish when I first heard it but it gets a lot of radio play and now each time it comes on I turn it up and enjoy.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 31, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HoDryA180Y[/ame]


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 31, 2007)

Jet - Are you gonna be my girl
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s68l3kiMfc&mode=related&search=[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 14, 2007)

Euphoria by Collide
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4aoF2ykipo[/ame]


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 14, 2007)

Hot Hot Heat - Middle of Nowhere
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZYgB1Y1Fyo[/ame]


----------



## craig (Feb 16, 2007)

Pendulum!!!!!!!!! One of the leaders in the Drum 'n' Bass scene coming out of the U.K. This is an animated vid that a fan sent in as opposed to a real vid.  
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaK7ktqNWYE&mode=related&search=[/ame]

Also check out http://hospitalrecords.com/

Holla!!!!!!!!!

K. It's technically Fryday, but I know that there are tons of Drum 'n' Bass fans out there. K. Maybe not, but it is hard for me to resist. Whuuuttt!!!!!
luv 'n' Bass
CB


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 28, 2007)

pure class and also 'song of the day' at work [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiBI3A2WcrE[/ame]


----------



## GoM (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> Hot Hot Heat - Middle of Nowhere
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZYgB1Y1Fyo



Yeeeahhhh 

edit: even if the link's been taken down...


----------



## craig (Feb 28, 2007)

K. More Pendulum!!! Large fella dancing. You have to watch the whole vid to get the full effect. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJbnslREFHM[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 25, 2007)

sigur rós - sæglópur
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBTH2E5QPEE[/ame]


----------



## HASHASHIN (Apr 25, 2007)

craig said:


> K. More Pendulum!!! Large fella dancing. You have to watch the whole vid to get the full effect. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJbnslREFHM




love pendulum


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 25, 2007)

Lamb - Gorecki

Lou Rhodes and Andy Barlow at their very finest at Glastonbury

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=455R_a-W-BM[/ame]

>;o))


----------



## HASHASHIN (Apr 25, 2007)

eek a mouse - wa do dem
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvCKbjRAPTU[/ame]


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 25, 2007)

My recordings, performances, and compositions


----------



## craig (Jun 7, 2007)

Technically it's Thursday. None the less had to share some more D 'n' B classics. These are from the gang at Hospital Records

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibzUp5mWEN4&mode=related&search=[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpm2xxH_tug[/ame]


----------



## craig (Jun 13, 2007)

Classic DNB from Roni Size. Here he is on "Later with Jools Holland". Featuring Beverly Knight, Jocelyn Brown and MC Dynamite. Two songs (Sing and No More) so stick with it for the full 8+ minutes. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44nVdlFLQ9s[/ame]

Love & Bass


----------



## GoM (Jun 14, 2007)

Craig - I'm enjoying Logistics - Beatbox Master quite a bit, haven't checked out the others yet


----------



## WDodd (Jun 14, 2007)

Jamiroquai - Virtual Insanity
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhYHnoeiKTA[/ame]

I love this thread now, i actually got to post a link to this ridiculous video somewhere. LOL.


----------



## craig (Jun 15, 2007)

GoM said:


> Craig - I'm enjoying Logistics - Beatbox Master quite a bit, haven't checked out the others yet



He is a heavy hitter for sure. Even iTunes has his work. The D 'n' B sound is hot. Kind of wish MTV would catch on to it.

I dig Jamiroquai. That song brings back a flood of memories.

Love & Bass


----------



## craig (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes, yes! Judging from last week's response I am guessing that there is not a a lot of D 'n' B heads here. None the less if music is involved in your life Holla with a link!

Once again I posted London Elektricity. This one is "Billion Dollar Gravy" The song has evolved over the years. The vid is still a classic. Beautiful animation.

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gNyODJcFMB4&mode=related&search=[/ame]


----------



## GoM (Jun 21, 2007)

I listen to DnB from time to time...though I listen to everything from time to time

My five random bigger-band recommendations of right now (all Canadian, because I can)

Barenaked Ladies - Jane
Our Lady Peace - Thief
Arcade Fire - Windowsill
Billy Talent - Burn the Evidence
Gob - Nothign New

Five lesser-known Canadian bands (use myspace)

The Reason - Sleepyhead (http://myspace.com/thereasonrock)
Cheap Suits - Two Tone Down (http://myspace.com/cheapsuits)
Dee - Miles and Miles (http://myspace.com/deemontreal)
Wolf Parade - I'll Believe In Anything (http://myspace.com/wolfparade)
Put The Rifle Down - Architekt (http://myspace.com/puttherifledown)


----------



## craig (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice!!! The Canadian bands have a solid sound! Not sure about Bare Naked Ladies and that whole list.   

LUV AND BASS


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 21, 2007)

1979 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EWw-gsx_Io[/ame]

svefn-g-englar [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWiJWLiSKro[/ame]


----------



## craig (Jun 21, 2007)

Whoa! Solid work by Billy Corgan and the gang. The Englar vid is good, but I find it hard to relate to.

love & bass


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 4, 2007)

something a bit mellow for a change

Nerina Pallot - 'Sophia'
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x5cnSn1XMk[/ame]

Evanescence - 'Good Enough'
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_T5oQ_JMBI[/ame]


----------



## craig (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice! I am digging Nerina Pallot. Beautiful sound. 

This is a recent one from hit maker High Contrast. Excellent photography and script on this one. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkQVrjQVdsU&mode=related&search=[/ame]

Love & Bass


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 5, 2007)

A slight change in mood

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-cV2-HWoV0"]Steve Hackett - Horizons[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 1, 2007)

Voodoo People remix (just for Craig)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMqT7-rVWzg[/ame]


----------



## Dancade (Aug 1, 2007)

Pieces- Sum 41

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzNza21A2uo[/ame]

one of my favourite songs ever.


----------



## craig (Aug 1, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Voodoo People remix (just for Craig)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMqT7-rVWzg



Thanks Prophet (I missed your real name)!!!!!!! I will have to do some searching because I love this thread.

Love & Bass


----------



## craig (Aug 2, 2007)

I think this is also a Prodigy remix. Can't say that I am too familiar with them. At any rate; this is from our pal High Contrast. This time going for a "B Movie" approach. WhuuuuuTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=jfB3bNmwjpU&mode=related&search=[/ame]

Lovn & Bassn


----------



## JohnMF (Aug 7, 2007)

The eighties wasn't all crap... some songs actually had some artistic merit

_Down by the docks the talking turned:
"As some are striving to survive,
the others thrive"
(Reaching the realm of no return)
"I don't want charity, just half a chance
and it's all up to you, yes it's all up to you"_

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuqmCo1LDW4[/ame]
*
The Mighty WAH!*


----------



## Meysha (Aug 7, 2007)

Lostprophet, you were doing so well until you put evanescence up! grrr.

I love the divine comedy ... and absolutely adore sigur ros! They're set as my alarm sound every morning when I wake up... I listen to Glosoli. mmmm I love it. So good to wake up to.

Well the song I wanted to list here isn't on You Tube: So Come Back I'm Waiting - by Okkervil River.
So here's another one of theirs that I love: For Real. The film clips a bit lame - ... so don't watch it... but just listen. It's amazing.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDd4KezAFv8[/ame]

I shall return next Wed-nes-day with something else. Damn this one link rule! :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 15, 2007)

Cake - The Distance [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhCG_LNP7M4[/ame]


----------



## GoM (Aug 15, 2007)

Cake ftw


----------



## craig (Aug 15, 2007)

I remember cheering for Picaboo Street and requesting "The Distance" on the radio in her honor. Long story. It is a ski racing thing. At any rate; since we are bringing it back I chose Tribe called Quest "Check the Rhyme" from 1991. Yes, yes 'yall!!!!!!!

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=lRrM6tfOHds&mode=related&search=[/ame]

Love & Playa


----------



## Meysha (Aug 15, 2007)

Jackie Marshall.

http://www.myspace.com/jackiemarshall

Amazing singer, amazing woman.


----------



## craig (Aug 15, 2007)

Whoa. Not my cup of tea, but that women has amazing talent!!! Love it.

Love & Playa


----------



## craig (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, yes ya'll!!! Some world beats courtesy M.I.A from Sri Lanka. If ya don't know beter ask somebody! Whuttttt!!!!!

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=FcgDIqkItLA&mode=related&search=[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 29, 2007)

Say Hello [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xo_EnsxQtyU[/ame]

After All [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51VOP6bvxoo[/ame]


----------



## craig (Nov 2, 2007)

As usual I missed the Wednesday part. Here is the latest from High Contrast. Once again he is at the top of the charts with "Tough Guys Don't Dance". Let's hear it for Drum and Bass music!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 6, 2007)

Mich Gerber feat. Jaël - You Remain
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bA1srd_bczs


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 6, 2007)

Today is Tuesday right?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 6, 2007)

well Craig was late I'm early and equilibrium was once more restored


----------



## GoM (Nov 7, 2007)

Finally got a month later than I intended to, but In Rainbows is pretty stellar


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 8, 2007)

GoM said:


> Finally got a month later than I intended to, but In Rainbows is pretty stellar



but did you get it free like most people?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7082627.stm


----------



## craig (Nov 8, 2007)

Teebee! 




Love & Bass


----------



## GoM (Nov 8, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> but did you get it free like most people?
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7082627.stm



For now, yes. I thought I'd download and see if I like it. Now, I'm about to re-download it and pay a full price for it . If any 'big' band deserves money, it's them.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2007)

The All-American Rejects - Move Along





The Cure - Burn
video contains clips from The Crow (NSFW)


----------



## bnz506 (Nov 21, 2007)

8:06 am WAKE UP!!! lol
The Hives - Abra Cadaver


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 21, 2007)

craig said:


> Pendulum!!!!!!!!! One of the leaders in the Drum 'n' Bass scene coming out of the U.K. This is an animated vid that a fan sent in as opposed to a real vid.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaK7ktqNWYE&mode=related&search=




Pendulum kick so much ass, i saw them at a gig a couple of years back. Black Turantula is my fave of theirs. Their music just owns. 

To see what I currently have goin' on, you can go to http://www.myspace.com/misterscoops1 and scroll down the page - there is a music video on there and I have this stuck in my head sooo bad! 

If you're easily offended, it's probably best to pause the music on teh music player on the page and just scroll down to the video. If you're not easily offended, listen to the music as well, its all tongue in cheek and meant to be funny, not completely ignorant, so don't take it to heart. It is mister scoops, i'm married to him, so be nice! 

x


----------



## GoM (Nov 21, 2007)

Been completely digging Sondre Lerche lately

http://www.myspace.com/sondrelerche


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 22, 2007)

bit of a blast from the past


----------



## kundalini (Nov 22, 2007)

OK, I was really cranking "Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out!" be the Stones today.


----------



## craig (Nov 28, 2007)

One of my few on time posts. This is the latest from Pendulum. Could not find it on youtube so you will have to go to their Myspace page. 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=75424283

Any Myspacer's out there add me. Sketch is my screen name. There are a bunch. I am the one from Jackson,WY

http://home1.myspace.com/index.cfm?...2EDE0839-0041-45CF-8BEA79D61138F1FC1004550015

Love & Bass


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 29, 2007)

craig said:


> One of my few on time posts. This is the latest from Pendulum. Could not find it on youtube so you will have to go to their Myspace page.
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=75424283
> 
> ...




what is ur myspace? thats just the link to the homepage


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Nov 29, 2007)

How about some vintage Oakenfold


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 29, 2007)

are we allowed to listen to music on a thursday?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 29, 2007)

only if you are standing on your right foot


----------



## craig (Nov 29, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> what is ur myspace? thats just the link to the homepage



I added you and Mr Scoops. I really dig his music. 

Noisia opened for Pendulum a couple of weeks back. I would have killed to see that show.

Love & Bass


----------



## craig (Nov 29, 2007)

Rick Waldroup said:


> How about some vintage Oakenfold
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kiQIjMooVc




I saw Oakenfold at Burning Man this year. Simply incredible. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 29, 2007)

craig said:


> I added you and Mr Scoops. I really dig his music.
> 
> Noisia opened for Pendulum a couple of weeks back. I would have killed to see that show.
> 
> Love & Bass



(But still, everyone else might want to add you, and the link you gave didn't work, is all) - Scoops will be chuffed you dig the music. You can download his albums for free on his website (burningfreak.com) 

ALSO: Just so you all know, I am sitting on my arse, so I guess i'm not allowed to listen to music today!??! 

Damn it! 

*raises left foot off the ground*


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Nov 29, 2007)

craig said:


> I saw Oakenfold at Burning Man this year. Simply incredible.
> 
> Love & Bass


 
I envy you.  On both counts.  A friend of mine was at Burning Man.  I have never had the opportunity to go.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 11, 2007)

saltwater by chicane


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 11, 2007)

I ban LP since it's Tuesday not Wednesday
















Oh... and me likey the song


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 11, 2007)

ahhhhh but its Wednesday somewhere on the planet HA


----------



## Jessicaa_rockss (Dec 11, 2007)

Another Crank That!


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 11, 2007)

:study:ahh.....this thread isnt obeying the rules...haha


----------



## craig (Dec 12, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> saltwater by chicane http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diYkoKhCpCA&feature=related




I dig it!

Love & Bass


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Dec 12, 2007)

How about some Front 242


----------



## indiephoto (Dec 12, 2007)

Australia the shins


----------



## ferny (Dec 12, 2007)

Love this video.





About time I replied to a thread I started, isn't it.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 12, 2007)

ferny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFQDsH3DRKo
> 
> Love this video.
> 
> ...


 
Unqiue in a good way:thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 12, 2007)

like a waterfall - by solarstone





sky falls down - by oceanlab





coming home - by coast 2 coast


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 18, 2007)

Sneaker Pimps -  6 underground





DJ Tiësto - Everything (Acoustic Version)


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 18, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Sneaker Pimps -  6 underground
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq1ja7ISBuc



i used to love that song


----------



## antoine (Dec 21, 2007)

To make your wednesdays more exciting and fun try listening to the beats of soulja boy. Just try maybe you will like it.


----------



## ferny (Dec 25, 2007)

It's Wednesday tomorrow, so I can get away with it?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 25, 2007)

some nice models ... without the video it would be rather boring though


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 26, 2007)

Weak  - Skunk Anansie


----------



## Arch (Jan 9, 2008)

Radiohead's short film Scotch Mist, playing the In Rainbows album in the studio (and one in a field!).... if you have headphones, wear them and pump up the volume... sounds amazing.






:heart: Thom.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jan 9, 2008)

L7


----------



## Double H (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is a link to my stuff. http://explorerh.com/music/
The first section is all original stuff I composed, the second section is mix sets, and there is a cool track from Audio Bullys in the last sections.


----------



## IndieMe (Jan 9, 2008)

I listen to this band like very single day lol,

Shiny Toy Guns - Stripped (They make amazing music). :heart:





 
Also this is another good song from them,

Shiny Toy Guns - You are the One


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 9, 2008)

Squarepusher - Come on my Selector






or

Squarepusher - Hello Meow (Live)


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 9, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Radiohead's short film Scotch Mist, playing the In Rainbows album in the studio (and one in a field!).... if you have headphones, wear them and pump up the volume... sounds amazing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukythkK4EPQ
> 
> :heart: Thom.



was this the thing they recorded for that SkyArts channel?


----------



## Arch (Jan 9, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> was this the thing they recorded for that SkyArts channel?



na it a new short film/set they did just before new years... so its quite new. It has a bit of poety and strange visuals thrown in.

lol... that squarepusher vid is one of my favs actually... well certainly one of Cunningham's best vids... i have a good collection of music vids mainly cunningham, jonze and gondry. I went through a phase of really wanting to be a music video artist/director of some sort which all stemed from seeing a Cunningham installation at the apocalypse exhibition in london a few years back. The guy is genius (as vince noir would say)* not to mention being a true master of the dark short film.

*if your not british just forget that bit... well... most of it actually.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 9, 2008)

one of my all time favourite songs

From the edge of the deep green sea  - by The Cure





Build me up buttercup  -  by The Foundations


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 9, 2008)

Archangel said:


> na it a new short film/set they did just before new years... so its quite new. It has a bit of poety and strange visuals thrown in.
> 
> lol... that squarepusher vid is one of my favs actually... well certainly one of Cunningham's best vids... i have a good collection of music vids mainly cunningham, jonze and gondry. I went through a phase of really wanting to be a music video artist/director of some sort which all stemed from seeing a Cunningham installation at the apocalypse exhibition in london a few years back. The guy is genius (as vince noir would say)* not to mention being a true master of the dark short film.
> 
> *if your not british just forget that bit... well... most of it actually.



 yeh, cunningham is a total mentalist, i can't even imagine where he gets his ideas from. "Genius" indeed... along with Gary Numan* of course

Music video director/artist would be a cool job too.

*feel free to ignore this


----------



## Arch (Feb 6, 2008)

..... beautiful song even more beautiful video, a landscape photogs dream.






 .... beautiful song, charming vid.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 6, 2008)

M83 - Don't Save Us From The Flames





The Eels - Mr E's Beautiful Blues


----------



## Meysha (Feb 7, 2008)

Mmmm.... Sigur ros 

Mum are coming to Australia in the next couple of months I heard today. They supported Sigur Ros the first time they came out to Australia.

If you're up for more of the "idea" of a band, than a band in particular then check out " The Party Lounge Co-op".
http://www.myspace.com/thepartyloungecoop

That's our muck around band/record label. hehehe... it's the ultimate in 'concept albums' infact the whole album is still a concept. Although we've recorded one song and I've programmed another song.

Anyway, read the myspace.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 8, 2008)

like I care what day of the week it is 

Speechless


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 11, 2008)

All I'll say is... its wednesday somewhere in the World!

Made of glass


----------



## bikefreax (Mar 11, 2008)

Glen Hnasard and Marketa Irglova from the movie once. They star in the movie Once and also wrote and performed all the music. Well worth seeing.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 12, 2008)

LTJ Bukem - Horizons


----------



## craig (Mar 15, 2008)

Burkem is arguably the godfather of Drum & Bass. I love his stuff. Check out Chris Paul & Mia Victoria. Could not find any youtube vids, but here is there myspace page. http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=7167301

Dig it!

Love & Bass


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2008)

Might upset the purists ;-) 

Staralfur (Mojib Break of Dawn mix) - Sigur Ros

http://all-things-go.net/ATG/mp3/staralfur_mojib_remix.mp3


----------



## Arch (Mar 16, 2008)

This is just crazy... wednesday music on a sunday... whatever next... you are  a rebel LP.... a rebel.


p.s. i had no idea you like Bukem too... good show ol' chap.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2008)

well once I've had a bottle of Lucozade I lose all rational thought and all hell breaks loose!


----------



## craig (Mar 16, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Might upset the purists ;-)
> 
> Staralfur (Mojib Break of Dawn mix) - Sigur Ros
> 
> http://all-things-go.net/ATG/mp3/staralfur_mojib_remix.mp3



Dig that jam fo sho. Never heard it. Thank you! Here is one along the same lines. No vid, but great song. Slightly dated. Let me know what you think. 






Love & Bass


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 18, 2008)

/\ loved it!!


----------



## craig (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool! It is from there album "Bohemia". I think you would like it.

Love & Bass


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 18, 2008)

might have a look for it, went out and got their 'paranoid prophets' CD yesterday and very good it is too!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 24, 2008)

bikefreax said:


> Glen Hnasard and Marketa Irglova from the movie once. They star in the movie Once and also wrote and performed all the music. Well worth seeing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUS2ieIO5os&feature=related



After hearing that I went out and got the DVD and soundtrack, great stuff!!!


----------



## bikefreax (Mar 24, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> After hearing that I went out and got the DVD and soundtrack, great stuff!!!


 
Glad you liked it. It has become my favorite, especially song 4 and the last one. He is just so into them it's amazing.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 24, 2008)

love this song from the film as well 
Falling Slowly


----------



## bikefreax (Mar 24, 2008)

Like I said there is not a song in the movie I do not like. I just cant seem to take the CD out of the player in the car.


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Mar 24, 2008)

My mum and sister were watching Once the other day. Ridiculously boring! :er:

This is more my kinda thing: 




And keep all the Sigur Ros coming!


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth (Mar 24, 2008)

craig said:


> Yes, yes! Judging from last week's response I am guessing that there is not a a lot of D 'n' B heads here. None the less if music is involved in your life Holla with a link!
> 
> Once again I posted London Elektricity. This one is "Billion Dollar Gravy" The song has evolved over the years. The vid is still a classic. Beautiful animation.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=gNyODJcFMB4&mode=related&search=


 

BOH!  I couldn't resist.  Love the bass as well !  I saw Pendulum at WEMF this past summer!  Wonderful performance.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 23, 2008)

mdcrisp2000 said:


> And keep all the Sigur Ros coming!



ok then http://www.sigur-ros.co.uk/media/dldvideo.php

and this is good as well


----------



## globe91 (Apr 23, 2008)

http://bigcandyband.com/audio/all

I am friends with most of this band. Stretch Armstrong is my favorite.


----------



## craig (Apr 23, 2008)

I was hoping to find some vids from Logistics new one "Reality Checkpoint" but could not. Here is one of his older singles "Thunderchild" The movie is "Bullet" staring Steve McQueen. 

On a side note: Pendulum plays Coachella music fest this coming Fryday. Get some!






Love & Bass


----------



## Arch (Apr 30, 2008)

Portishead's new album is OUT NOW!!

Buy it, put on headphones (this is must imo) and enjoy this more experimental but rewarding sounds of the new 'Third' album...

First track.. one of my favs...


----------



## Coldow91 (Apr 30, 2008)

Dear Juliet 

some great mellow acoustic songs


----------



## craig (Apr 30, 2008)

Good job on the Portishead!!!!! These guys do great things!

Love & Bass


----------



## lostprophet (May 21, 2008)

Cary Brothers - Ride (Tiësto Remix)


----------



## JohnMF (May 21, 2008)

an oldie but still a lot of fun

the only person to sing My Way, his way






(gets a bit mental at the end, may not be safe for work)


----------



## craig (May 21, 2008)

Love the Tiesto remix. Had to post this remix of "Hello I love you" by Adam Freeland. I will be checking him out this Sunday at Lightning in a Bottle. If ya don't know ya better ask someone. 






)'(


----------



## craig (May 21, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> an oldie but still a lot of fun
> 
> the only person to sing My Way, his way
> 
> ...



Thanks! It has been years since I have seen that one.

)'(


----------



## JohnMF (May 28, 2008)

Is it Wednesday again?

Lamb - Cottonwool

Over ten years old now i think...


----------



## craig (May 28, 2008)

Yea Wednesday! This from Bassnectar who by the way killed it at Lightning in a Bottle over the weekend. 






Love & Bass


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 2, 2008)

NSFW

Exilia - Kill Me


----------



## skier66 (Jul 2, 2008)

nice stream site.
www.radioio.com


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 30, 2008)

DOLORES O'RIORDAN When we were young


----------



## K_Pugh (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool idea. I'm always looking for new music.


----------



## JohnMF (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello Wednesday people






not the official video, but then i don't think there is one

(poss NSFW)


----------



## Arch (Aug 6, 2008)

Good call ^.


Im feeling a bit nostalgic today, so i felt like a track for the mighty Kruder and Dorfmeister, no vid, just a remix masterpiece.....


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 6, 2008)

well you might as well have this as well then






and this


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 15, 2008)

open your eyes, open your mind, proud like a god 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s0n3MS62yY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## bradster76 (Oct 15, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> DOLORES O'RIORDAN When we were young
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO5eDyirRA4




:blink: When did my fellow Irish brethren break up Cranberries??? :blink: 

OMFG....I'm not paying enuff attention....Where's my walker?? Nurse!! ldman:

She does look better with long hair, IMO.


----------



## bradster76 (Oct 15, 2008)

Delores is sooo hawt and her voice is still great.  
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXlpgO5Gm4A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 15, 2008)

bradster76 said:


> :blink: When did my fellow Irish brethren break up Cranberries??? :blink:
> 
> OMFG....I'm not paying enuff attention....Where's my walker?? Nurse!! ldman:
> 
> She does look better with long hair, IMO.



2003 from memory 

but there are a few tracks still not released and there are rumours that they will get together to record them after Dolores O'riordan's next album


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 29, 2008)

Dark Globe - break my world
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN7U--IFhGA[/ame]


Feeder - silent cry
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP_9TX78iT4[/ame]


----------



## PryThirdEye (Oct 29, 2008)

Tool - No Quarter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH9C1uA-uxc[/ame]


I absolutely love Tool's version of this Zeppelin song.  Everytime I listen to it, I want to cry.  Does anyone else love this song as much as I do?


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Oct 29, 2008)

God is an Astronaut (band) - fire flies and empty skies


----------



## craig (Oct 29, 2008)

Excellent links as always Prophet!



PryThirdEye said:


> Tool - No Quarter
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH9C1uA-uxc
> 
> ...



Yes!!!!!. Powerful stuff to say the least. I would like to see this full res.

Here is one of the latest from London Elektricity. It has an appropriate Halloween theme.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDp9aUBEb1U[/ame]

Love & Bass


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Oct 29, 2008)

PryThirdEye said:


> Tool - No Quarter
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH9C1uA-uxc
> 
> ...


 
I was even aware that tool did a version of this. thanks i enjoyed it, as a tool fan. some old farts might give it flac for redoing a classic, but innovation wins.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 31, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G0Ghhu9yb0"]U.N.K.L.E / Moby - In A State / God Moving Over the Face of the Waters[/ame]


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 31, 2009)

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> God is an Astronaut (band) - fire flies and empty skies



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Jan 31, 2009)

lostprophet said:


> U.N.K.L.E / Moby - In A State / God Moving Over the Face of the Waters



ooh nice... like both tracks, pretty good mix :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (May 20, 2009)

Bit of culture for you today...

Caught Lisa Hannigan on Jools Holland the other night and thought she was totally mesmerizing ... partly cuz she's a great singer/writer but also cuz she's fit :mrgreen:

This was my fav of the night but there is more on Youtube...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpPzm4nCwwM]YouTube - Lisa Hannigan - An Ocean And A Rock (at Later with Jools Holland)[/ame] 


Probably one of the most powerful voices in the world, welcome to Lisa Gerrard.
I first heard this song from the soundtrack to the film 'The Insider' (which became one of my favorites) at the time i wasn't sure is the singer was a guy or a gal.
Her range is quite astounding, she can change pitch effortlessly, and i guess she could probably destroy your eardrums at 100 yards.... (crappy quality of the vid doesn't do it justice tho)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoXsxYf2UMA]YouTube - Lisa Gerrard & Pieter Bourke "Sacrifice"[/ame]


Oh go on then....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6h8rnFd960]YouTube - Eminem - We Made You - LIVE on Friday Night with Jonathan Ross [HQ][/ame]


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 20, 2009)

I just subscribed to Napster, since they dropped the price to $5/mo with 5 downloads, so I've been doing quite a bit of exploring.  Right now it's Mike Oldfield, but getting there was quite a process.

I was listening to Hella, Mr. Bungle, and the like, and wanted something a bit...calmer...  I went straight to my old standbys, Philip Glass and Steve Reich, but decided to take a chance on the "People who like ___ Also like ___ feature."   Yaaaay


----------



## chantal7 (May 20, 2009)

Hahaha.... you see Wednesday the same way I see it "Wed-nes-day" It is indeed a good word!

Ok Go - Here It Goes Again

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv5zWaTEVkI[/ame]

Does it have to be a music video? :thumbdown:


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 7, 2009)




----------

